# Is there something wrong with my puppy's eyes?



## jleog21 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a puppy pitbull terrier and have noticed that her eyes seem to be cross eyed... or the opposite of crosseyed. What I mean, is they seem to go outward at times. Its slightly noticeable in person but seems to be more noticeable when looking at still images.

Here is a link to an album of a few pictures that might help.

Puppy pictures by jlgerardi - Photobucket

I am not sure if this is related, but one of her eyes is blue while the other one is dark. Since she was abandoned by the breeder and taken in so early, she is still only around 5 weeks old, so I don't know if this is something that she will grow out of. The other 2 in her litter, which we are also taking care of, don't seem to have this problem.

She is due for shots in the next week or so, but I was just hoping to get some feedback here.

Thanks!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

first of all what a cute pup..

All I know if the different color in eyes I think is usually a sign of deafness? How is she with her surroundings, does she react to noise? What about with toys? Can she chase them fine try to grab them fine? That's all I can think of but I am no expert by any means...

Actually....Just did a Google search:
'Heterochromia' is a term used to describe variations in the color of the iris, the colored portion of the eye. 'Heterochromia' is also used to describe a multi-colored iris within the same eye, or two eyes with distinctly different colored irises. This condition can occur in dogs and cats. Individuals with irises of different colors are common in many dog breeds including Siberian Huskies, Great Danes, Dalmatians, and Malamutes. Vision is completely normal in these individuals and heterochromia is not considered a medical problem but rather a normal variation in eye color.

Sounds like nothing to worry about with the color itself?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some times the one blue eye pops up and I know it is not desired and in some venues it is a fault. If the eyes are blue and the face is white then you look for deafness.

Your pup seems to have more of a lazy eye and it could correct as the pup grows or he may always be like that. The pup could have also suffered some sort of brain damage by a blow to the head or other medical reason. When you take the pup to the vet have them check them out fully so they can see if the eye can see normally.

I have known several crossed eyed and lazy eyed dogs and they are cute! They should be just fine just look a little funny. 

Cute pup and good job on saving them but would have the ve tlook at the eye and make sure vision is good. Also checking for deafness is not a bad idea but normally you would see more white on the ears and face with deaf dogs.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

My sister in law breeds boxers, one of her dogs has a watch eye (what we call having one blue eye and a brown one...) shes not deaf, and shes almost all white. It looks like just lazy eyes to me, but having the vet take a gander is not a bad idea since youll be there anyway. Very cute lil pup!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane had eyes like that when he was the same age. When we took the pups in to the vet for their shots, she didn't mention anything about them and so I brought it up and she said it was just a slightly lazy eye. Kane's grown into it just fine now at 10 mths, for the most part. There are moments when you'll still catch a peek at the lazy eye, but it's just one of the adorable traits I love about him and it doesn't affect him at all. He still plays a mean game of fetch. 

Here's a couple pics of when he was younger, about 3 mths old, and it was more obvious. Sorry, these are the best I have, though I know you have to take a good look at them. Blame the bad quality on the webcam and a squirmy pup, lol.


















And him now:


----------



## jleog21 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback and more is definitely welcome... I haven't noticed any hearing problems but as this is a new development, I have not been looking into it. I just hope there aren't any health issues related to this.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no I would not worry about any other health problems unless you notice anything that seems off, my guess is just a lazy eye and it will probably get better with time. If he was deaf you would have noticed something by now but you could to the pot test. Get two pots from the kitchen and when he is not paying attention bag them. If you startle him he can hear if he ignores it, or has a delay then have his hearing checked. I did have a pup I thought was deaf, no reaction to pots at all and he seemed not to hear me. Later on I just found out he was really solid in nerves and the pots did not startle him like a normal dog. He did start listening with training he was just a hard dog.

Deafness you will notice the dog does not wake up when you enter a room or responds more to vibration than to sound.

Again I bet your pup is fine he is just adorable!


----------

